# Beginner working trials training day - Yorkshire



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

An opportunity to experience the wonderful, varied sport of working trials, venue Yorkshire. Please contact me if you have any questions.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oops, I am so used to people knowing what we do I have forgotten to put the times on 9.30 to 4.00pm and the course takes place outdoors.


----------

